# I need opinions for a night vision scope for hunting hogs!



## jdicker680

I'm looking at a Yukon Sentinel 3x60 NV scope for hunting hogs.  Does anybody have any experience with this scope?? Does anybody recommend any other type of scope?? Does anybody on here hunt hogs with NV scopes?? If so, what kind do you use?? What is the "real" distance you can see and shoot a hog? I'm in the dark here and would like some recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## boarbutcher

Talk to jager.


----------



## JAGER

The image intensifier tube is the heart and soul of any night vision device and represents 75% of the overall system cost. Please do not waste your money on any Yukon or Generation 1 intensifier tube. You won't be able to see 50 yards on a moonless night. 

The Yukon Sentinel resolution is only 35 line pairs per millimeter. Gen 1 products don't list any important specifications on a data sheet because their performance is so bad. It is always a red flag when a company won't list a detection range for their night vision product.

Let me give a quick Night Vision 101 overview. Each substantial change in image intensifier tube technology establishes a new generation. Night vision devices can be either a 1st, 2nd or 3rd generation unit depending on the type of intensifier tube used. 

Generation 1-- Typically uses an S-20 photocathode and electron acceleration to achieve gain and has major problems with distortion and short-lived intensifier tubes. Gen 1 devices only work when ambient light (moonlight or starlight) or sufficient IR illumination is available. They emit a slight high-pitched whine when the unit is on and may glow green for some time when the unit is turned off. The image you see will be slightly blurry around the edges. This is known as Geometric Distortion (fish-eye effect) and is inherent in all Gen 1 devices. Life span of a Gen 1 image intensifier tube is approximately 1500 hours of continuous operation.

Generations 2-- Typically uses an S-25 (extended red of the spectrum) photocathode plus a microchannel plate to achieve gain. Gen 2 devices provide satisfactory performance at low light levels and exhibit very low distortion. Life span of a Gen 2 tube is approximately 2500-3000 hours of continuous operation.

Generation 3-- Uses gallium-arsenide for the photocathode (near infrared region of the spectrum) and a microchannel plate for gain. The microchannel plate is also coated with an ion barrier film to prolong tube life. Gen 3 provides very good-to-excellent performance in extreme low-light levels. Life span of a Gen 3 tube is 10,000+ hours of continuous operation.

Generation 3 (Auto-Gated)-- The most advanced level of night vision technology using an ITT PINNACLE® image intensifier tube. This technology allows military and law enforcement users to complete their mission objectives without being blinded by sudden exposure to bright light. Traditional night vision equipment will bloom or washout, rendering the device temporarily ineffective. The auto-gated tubes allow users to maintain night vision regardless of the amount of external light.

There are three important factors for measuring image tube performance. They are signal-to-noise, photocathode sensitivity and resolution. All three items are listed on the tube’s manufacturer data sheet. You need to understand these three characteristics to determine the performance level of a night vision system. 

Signal-to-Noise (SNR) Ratio-- A measure of the light signal reaching the eye divided by the perceived noise as seen by the eye. An image tube’s SNR determines its resolution capability which plays a key role in night vision performance. Most Generation 3 tubes have a SNR range from 16 to 30+. The higher the SNR, the better a tube is able to resolve objects with good contrast under low-light conditions. It is the best single indicator of an image intensifier’s performance. 

Photocathode Sensitivity-- A measure of how well the image intensifier tube converts light into an electronic signal so it can be amplified. It is measured in "µA/lm," or microamperes per lumen. The photocathode sensitivity for most Generation 3 image intensifiers should be in the 1600-1800 µA/lm range.

Resolution-- This is the ability to resolve detail in your image. Image intensifier resolution is measured in line pairs per millimeter (lp/mm). High quality Generation 3 image intensifiers will achieve tube resolution in the 64 to 72 lp/mm range. Calculate the tube resolution from your data sheet: FOM (figure of merit) divided by SNR (signal to noise) ratio = Resolution in lp/mm (line pairs per millimeter).

Night vision scopes work best in an open environment with vegetation shorter than the hogs. Keep in mind, dense woods, foliage and underbrush will create two unique problems for you. First, the canopy of dense woods will limit your ambient light from the moon and stars so you will have to use an infrared light to illuminate your scope. Second, the underbrush and vegetation will cast a shadow on hogs in thick cover when using an infrared light. 

My recommendation for hog hunting is a Generation 3 (4x or 6x) scope.  It should have the following features:

1. A Gen 3 (6x) should have a detection range out to 475 yards and a Gen 3 (4x) should have a detection range out to 425 yards.  Although you will only be killing hogs at 50-150 yards, you should ensure there is not anything down range to catch a pass-through bullet or a ricochet.

2. It should have both a red and green illuminated Mil-Dot selectable reticle.

3. It should have a heavy-duty Weaver or Picatinny rail mounting system which guarantees zero retention on rifles up to .50 caliber.

4. It should be equipped to zero an external infrared illuminator directly to the scope. These IR lights will illuminate targets out to 400 yards when you have absolutely no moon or star light. The best IR lights can be used as an IR flood light or as a tightly focused beam in the scope. (See attached pictures below.) You cannot see infrared light with the human eye. But it looks like a spotlight through the scope.

5. It should have a variable adjustment to control reticle brightness. This is an important feature when using an IR light. For example, on a night with plenty of moonlight, the reticle must be dim so it does not drown out your target down range. But on a pitch black night when IR is needed, the reticle needs to be brighter so it stands out against the infrared illumination.

This bright reticle is also a must when using your scope during the daylight. You may use Generation 3 ITT tubes during daylight hours as long as you keep the front lens cap closed. The front lens cap contains a tiny hole in the center for this purpose. We zero rifles at 100 yards quite often in the daylight. Of course, you see much better in the shade than out in the bright sunlight. 

This is probably more information than you expected, but you need to know the pitfalls to avoid so you don't spend your money on night vision equipment which will not meet your expectations.

---JAGER


----------



## hawgrider1200

hey jager what's one of them gen 3 night vision scopes cost ya?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thx for the great info & pics, Jager.


----------



## JAGER

A Gen 3 (6x) scope will cost around $3800 and a Gen 3 (4x) scope will be around $3600. There is not much difference in price because the same intensifier tube is used in both. The housing and the lens is the main difference.

The cost of new Gen 3 ITT tubes actually came down last month while Gen 2 tubes increased.

---JAGER


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Several years ago at gun shows, I thought I saw them up in the ranges of $4000-$6000.  Good to see prices coming down.  Appreciate the good educational details & recommendations.


----------



## dbodkin

I'm looking at the Elcan DHDN digital scope... I dont know alot about them other then marketing hype. With the optional  Yukon lites and rail system you are at $1550.00 

Wish there were local dealers you hate to fork over that much cash on something you havent put your hands on...


----------



## molly

JAGER said:


> A Gen 3 (6x) scope will cost around $3800 and a Gen 3 (4x) scope will be around $3600. There is not much difference in price because the same intensifier tube is used in both. The housing and the lens is the main difference.
> 
> The cost of new Gen 3 ITT tubes actually came down last month while Gen 2 tubes increased.
> 
> ---JAGER


  My wife asked me the other day what would I like to have for Christmas this year and I told her I would like to have one of those Jager night scopes....I`d like to have one to shoot coyotes at night.  I was wondering if you could post a picture of your scope mounted on a gun.   I have a Rem. LTR in 223 that is a back-up gun and I`d like to put a night scope on it...it would be fun to set up in a stand with a FoxPro out there calling coyotes at night.


----------



## JAGER

dbodkin said:


> I'm looking at the Elcan DHDN digital scope...



Please don't waste your money on this scope. We get one or two calls per week from customers who own the ELCAN Digital Hunter and can't see 50 yards at night using two IR illuminators. Here is a sentence from ELCAN's website, "With two of these IR Flashlights mounted to your firearm, identification ranges of up to 50 yards or perhaps farther in absolute darkness is achievable." Why are they bragging about a 50-yard detection range? That is horrible!

Even if you are lucky enough to get within 50 yards of a hog or coyote, how do you know it is safe 200 yards downrange? Using substandard equipment at night is a recipe for disaster. The resolution of any night vision rifle scope under $2000 is an accident waiting to happen. 

ELCAN has already discontinued production of the SpecterCT Clip-On Thermal Device and the SpecterIR Thermal Scope earlier this year. With the volume of negative calls we receive from ELCAN Digital Hunter customers, this product will be next on the chopping block.



dbodkin said:


> Wish there were local dealers you hate to fork over that much cash on something you havent put your hands on...



You are only 150 miles from Columbus. Put your hands on Generation 3 ITT tubes and view targets at 475 yards.

---JAGER


----------



## JAGER

molly said:


> ...  I was wondering if you could post a picture of your scope mounted on a gun.



The first two pictures are Generation 3 (6x) scopes and the last two pictures are Generation 3 (4x) scopes. The rifle is a DPMS Panther LR-308L which only weighs 8 pounds. This is our most effective night vision and rifle combination for hogs and coyotes.

---JAGER


----------



## TAG

Sweet


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Those are some mighty good looking weapons.  Thx for the fine post, Jager.


----------



## markland

Jager, do you have daylight capabilities with those scopes as well or just strictly night vision only?


----------



## JAGER

Both. You may use Generation 3 ITT tubes during daylight hours as long as you keep the front lens cap closed. The front lens cap contains a tiny hole in the center for this purpose. We often kill hogs in daylight hours after dawn and before dusk. Of course, you see much better in the shade than out in the sunlight. Direct sunlight without the front lens cap will eventually damage traditional image intensifier tubes. 

At night, too much light (street lamps, pole lights or car lights) causes traditional night vision tubes to bloom or washout. This is because most high quality night vision scopes have a "Bright-Source Protection" (BSP) which is an electronic function that reduces the voltage to the photocathode when the device is exposed to bright light sources. BSP protects the image tube from damage and enhances its life; however, it also has the effect of lowering resolution when functioning. 

Generation 3 (Auto-Gated) ITT PINNACLE® image intensifier tubes do not have this problem. This technology allows military and law enforcement to complete their mission objectives without being blinded by sudden exposure to bright light. The auto-gated tubes allow users to maintain vision regardless of the amount of external light, even during daylight hours. These ITT PINNACLE® tubes are about $500 more expensive than standard Generation 3 tubes and are now available to hog and coyote hunters.

---JAGER


----------



## markland

Cool, always wondered about that, although I strictly bow hunt for hogs, I imagine that this technology would be very effective and wondered if you had to be limited to just night time work.  Thanks for a great answer!  Mark


----------

